# Cheese Soup from Dip



## giggler (Jan 1, 2012)

Here in Texas, we make a Cheese Dip from a block of Velveeta Cheese and Rotel Tomatoes (canned tomatoes and green chillis), for all parties as a dip for bagged tortilla chips..(this is a Required standard snack!)..

there is always plenty left over..so I want to make Cheese Soup out of the leftover dip..

I keep trying..

1cp cheese dip
1cp milk
1cp chix stock
small amount fried up onion, garlic, and other leftovers like, broccoli, carrot and celery stix..spices..

but every time I do this, the soup "Breaks", and I am left with Tasty Cheese Curds floating in fat.

What is wrong with my recipe?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Too much heat will make the proteins in the cheese to clump.

Stir some white wine into the cheese when it's warm then add chicken stock slowly.  The alcohol will prevent the cheese from clumping as it does in cheese fondue.  You might want to try it without milk.  Milk can also break with heat.


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

The old adage. Low and slow!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd start by cooking the onions, celery and other veggies in some butter, add a bit of flour to make a roux, add the chicken broth and milk and heat over med heat.  Add whatever other spices you want.  I'd also increase the chicken broth to 2 cups.  Once you have the base nice and warm, stir in the dip just until the cheese is melted.  Then serve.  Should be tasty.


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2012)

How funny!  We just had the Velveeta/Rotel chile con queso the day before yesterday.  My husband took the leftovers, spooned them into a can of Progresso Santa Fe style chicken soup, nuked, stirred and was tickled with the results.  Didn't break.  Maybe too much heat too soon?  take your soup off the burner and let it cool some before adding the cheese mix, then slowly warm, don't put it directly into the very hot soup.  All the ingredients were room temp or even cool before he heated them.


----------

